# Makeup for Bridal Party



## Senoj (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm doing makeup for a bridal party. The color is pink and the bride expressed a desire to have pink in their makeup. So, my question is for those who have done weddings do you do the same makeup look and same colors for each bridesmaid? For an example the same eyeshadow and lip stick for each maid?

I've done makeup for a bridal party before and all of there dresses were different colors so they all had different colored makeup. Please tell me your thoughts! 

Thanks


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 12, 2010)

I usually do the brides makeup different than the bridesmaids, but it always depends on the bride. Is the bride requesting pink e/s or a pink lip? Does she want both or either or? Some brides want all the girls to look the same, while other brides don't stipulate on specific colors, but more of a specific look, like soft and smokey, which can be done with purples/plums/browns/greys/etc. If the bride's only request is to have pink, then I would ask her bridesmaids how they want their makeup, if they want it more on the soft side or dramatic.

If your bride doesn't care where the pink is, you can do some girls with pink lips with a neutral and brown smokey eye, you can also do pink e/s on all the girls, just using different pink shadows on different girls. Not everyone is the same, so try using pinks that compliment that person. 

But at the end of the day, it's best to talk to the bride and make sure you know EXACTLY what she wants.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, this helps. She just said pink in their looks and the bride wants pink in her look. I'll probably do a pink lip and neutral eye for the bride.


----------

